# Galveston Fishing Report



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

Despite some challenging weather conditions,fishing has been great, and our fishing guides have put some very nice fish in the box. We have experienced an incredible amount of much needed rainfall here in Galveston County and throughout Texas. Though the rain does have an immediate impact on certain areas of our fishing hot spots - we will see a very positive effect in the not so distant future and it will also congregate many fish in areas of more stable salinity levels. Freshwater flow into our bay system is vital to the stability of the wealth of marine life which make Galveston Bay great. The abundance of our oyster reefs in our bay, the rich nutrients that flow from rivers and our estuaries, are both very positive results of a good flow of freshwater into the Galveston Bay System.

Redfish have definitely been the main catch lately, as well as some nice specks. Spanish macks are showing up and there are still some big drum being caught. The sheepshead spawn is in its final phase, but was a great time while it lasted. We are still catching the seven striped jetty snapper.... but not as fast and furious as the weeks past.
The Sharks are here. I know for many people sharks are not something you may want to catch..... but for those that do - we are beginning to see them and see some very large ones already. Schools of Jack Crevalle are around the jetties, as well as some ling. There has even been some triple tail spotted this past week.

Mother nature did give us a window of opportunity for the annual Turning Point Tournament. We had Steven on our boat and though we didnt get the black drum we were fishing for..... the Red Drum did give Steven some good battles, as well as hooking into a ling, and some sheepshead as well. It was a great tournament and we will definitely be back again next year.

Mother Nature has not been very pleasant for our flounder gigging lately, but as we near summer and the weather patterns stabilize - I anticipate a great summer of flounder gigging. Our night time speckled trout fishing should be turning on soon. May and June are our favorite months for some very nice trout fishing under the lights.

For anyone looking to get out on Galveston Bay for some fishing give us a call or contact us here. We enjoy getting kids and families out on Galveston Bay no matter your skill level.
We are also booking up for Red Snapper Fishing which looks to open June 1st. Give me a call at 409-739-8526 or email at [email protected]


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Windows of Opportunity*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
409-739-8526
Mother Nature continues to test our skills here in Galveston. Large amounts of rainfall mixed with some strong winds out of the wrong directions.... but we are still catching fish during the windows of opportunity.

Speckled Trout are becoming more prevalent along the jetties and the surf, and some nice ones are being caught. I believe this is going to be a great year along the rocks with the amounts of rain fall we are having this spring. Redfish are thick as well. Bull Reds as well as slots are being caught on live shrimp. Schools of Jack Crevalle are roaming the passes and this past week something Extremely Big was chasing a large school of Jacks and they were busting the surface. Always amazing to see 20 lb fish being chased and eaten by something bigger.

We have some availability for the month of May for Jetties, Back Lakes and Bayous, and flounder gigging. We will also begin running offshore in May, and keep in mind Red Snapper Season opens June 1 and we have some open dates.

Families and Kids are always welcome and encouraged!


----------

